# Razor Pro Weed Killer



## RickJames (Dec 13, 2007)

Anyone ever use this stuff? Is it just as good as Roundup?

Thanks,
rick


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Its about half the price of roundup. Its the same chemical as old round up.
Old round up and razor are both 41 % glysphosate. 
The old round up had a better surfacant in it.
if your killing weeds it will work just fine. no reason to pay the high price for round up.
I take back what i first said...Round up pro max is 3 times as much as razor pro.
if you a 30 gallon drum of either one, shoot me a pm


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

About a teaspoon of dishwashing liquid per gallon will make up for any lack of surfacant. It may wash off easier than whatever Roundup uses, but just watch the weather forecast when you use it. You only need it to stay on the plant about 2-3 days to do its thing.


----------



## RickJames (Dec 13, 2007)

Good deal. Im gonna try the stuff. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

go to wally world and buy the generic....... weed be gone

it is glyphosphate just like roundup and 1/2 the price

add dish soap as well


----------

